# Meinungsumfrage Struts / Javascript



## firestone (20. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte eure Meinung zu folgendem Thema wissen. Würdet ihr Struts mit Javascript kombinieren ?

Also das man Struts als Framework ansich verwendet aber in den JSP´s oben noch weitere Javascript Elemente einfügt ???



Ich bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen. 

Welche Nachteile / Probleme könnte man sich einhandeln wenn man es kombiniert ?

Lg Fireli


----------



## Geeeee (20. Apr 2010)

Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch. Du bereicherst deinen Code doch "nur" clientseitig (abgesehen von Ajax calls). Ich finde, dass man generell heutzutage bei der Auswahl von guten Frameworks JS nutzen sollte, wenn man eine etwas größere Webapp aufzieht.
Wobei ich persönlich eine Abneigung gegen Struts*2* habe.


----------



## firestone (20. Apr 2010)

Ich habe leider ein Problem mit dieser Kombi siehe mein anderer Post vielleicht kannst du mir ja helfen


----------



## Geeeee (20. Apr 2010)

Das kann ich leider nicht. Würde ich nur mit Halbwissen um mich werfen


----------

